# Whole hog!



## philiployd (Aug 21, 2012)

My name is Phil.  I live in Springfield, MO and am an amateur smoker at best.  This Labor Day I will be smoking a 225lb hog for over a hundred guests.  Call me crazy.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome to the SMF Family...Crazy maybe! But ALONE nope! Lots of Info and People around here to help you. Post your plan and we can help you tweak it to darn near guarantee success...The First Party for 60 I threw in my new house, 20 years ago, included 110Lb Porker as the Guest of Honor. I even rented the Cooker, it was my first Smoke and there was nothing like SMF for help. I just asked the Rental Guy how the cooker worked and went at it, " Whole Hog ", so to speak. The Pig turned out Awesome, we killed a Half Keg of Yuengling and left nothing but Bones to clean up...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Aug 22, 2012)

First off Welcome to SMF and were glad to have you aboard








Wow.....a 225 lb er....that's a biggy......... Gonna take a while to get that one done... Here's some reading for ya.....

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/se...=lastupdate&resultSortingPreference=relevance

Good luck and happy smoking

Joe


----------



## philiployd (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks so much for the warm greetings and info.  I started a thread of this adventure in the smoking pork forum.  I look forward to the process.  Thanks again.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Phil! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 40,000 members and over 800,000 posts so you should be able to find almost anything you want to know. Remember the search bar at the top can be your best friend for finding answers fast!

Would you do us a favor and update your profile to include your location, Thanks!

You might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more!


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome to SMF :welcome1:


----------



## frosty (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome Phil!  At least no one can say you don't set goals!!!  I know the Labor day holiday will be great for everyone involved, (well except the hog 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)!  Good luck and take lots of photos to show us.  We LOVE the photos.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Phil and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF - glad to have you here


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 23, 2012)

Hello Phil and welcome to SMF! I suppose if you are going to do it you might as well go big! 

I'm sure you'll do a great job and take some pics to share with us.


----------



## schmedleyp (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi Phil, welcome to the forum!

nuttin like jumpin in with both feet!!!

.

I do a whole hog every forth of July, usually around 175 lbs.

I used a "*bodybag*" to marinate it in.

Sounds crazy but it works,

it has handles, it does'nt leak fluids, and they can hold upto 400 lbs.

You can also put ice in it to help keep it cool until your readt to put the hog on the grill.

The whole procedure will take you about 20 hours depending on your grill,  temp and hog.

Good luck


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 23, 2012)

Can't wait to see the Q-View!!!


----------



## philiployd (Aug 23, 2012)

schmedleyp said:


> Hi Phil, welcome to the forum!
> 
> nuttin like jumpin in with both feet!!!
> 
> ...


That's a fantastic idea.  I assume you take grandma out first?  No, really that sound like a great idea.  Where does one acquire a body bag?


----------



## schmedleyp (Aug 23, 2012)

I realy don't remember but i'm sure if you search bodybag and bbq you will get close.

Or the FBI will be knocking at your door

Keep your wife safe LOL


----------



## jaybaks (Aug 26, 2012)

That is a big one.  Plan on having a lot of left overs for a party of a hundred.  What sort of equipment and method are you going to be using?  I do a lot of whole hogs.  You would easily serve a hundred with a 135 to 165 pounder and have a lot less to worry about.  With that size if you haven't been doing something similar, your timing and temps might get you up to a day off the mark.  The last 234 pounder that I did produced 580 pork sandwiches.


----------



## wiredig (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome! Way to dive in with both feet!


----------



## philiployd (Aug 26, 2012)

I posted the info on equipment and such on this thread.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126513/first-whole-hog#post_851396

I figure it will be a 162lb hanging weight.  How many hours do you think that would take?  Please answer in the above thread.


----------



## jbzz (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome! Just south of you in Joplin. Looking forward to seeing your QView!


----------



## sniltz (Aug 26, 2012)

to SMF!  Good luck with the whole hog!  Grew up doing on the eastern part of NC!  Ain't nothin to it but, to do it!!!!


----------



## boykjo (Aug 27, 2012)

PhilipLoyd said:


> I posted the info on equipment and such on this thread.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126513/first-whole-hog#post_851396
> 
> I figure it will be a 162lb hanging weight.  How many hours do you think that would take?  Please answer in the above thread.


Ok. 162 lbs sounds better........still a large pig... should take around 10 to 12 hrs @ 250- 275 degrees


----------



## schmedleyp (Aug 27, 2012)

PhilipLoyd said:


> That's a fantastic idea.  I assume you take grandma out first?  No, really that sound like a great idea.  Where does one acquire a body bag?


Ok, I looked it up, I got it at a website called "spitjack.com" under rotisseries/ tools and accessories...3 models to choose from $19.00, $39.00 and $60.00.

Hope this helps

Marty


----------



## philiployd (Aug 28, 2012)

Sweet!  Thank you!  I had some bad news on the pig.  The farmer took him to the slaughter house and he weighed in at 290lbs.  I told the farmer there was no way I could smoke a 290lb hog.  He was super nice about it and had no ill feelings.  I did a quick search on Craigslist for another hog, but didn't come up with anything.  So, I have three cases of pork butts coming from Sam's Club at $1.28/lb.  So I plan on picking them up on Saturday and rub them down and let them sit in the fridge overnight.  As I have read on this site, I will probably get a better product in the end.  I just won't have the show of having a whole hog.


----------



## schmedleyp (Aug 29, 2012)

throw four butts on each corner of the grill and throw a rack of ribs on each side and maybe no one will notice!!!


----------

